# Absicherung einer SPS-Steuerung



## neon (23 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich die Sicherung für eine S7-300 SPS ausrechne?

Ich habe folgende Baugruppen:
CPU 314, 1x Eingangskarte (32DI), 1x Ausgangskarte (32DO).

Ich habe schon gehört, dass es für die Ausgänge eine Formel gibt wie z.B.:
32 Ausgänge x 0.5A = 16A und dann einen Prozentsatz davon, weil ja nicht immer alle Ausgänge eingeschaltet sind. 

Und wie sichere ich am besten die CPU und die Eingangskarte ab?   


mfg
neon


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Sicherungen beziehen sich in erster Linie auf die Leitung und Verlegeart und nicht auf die Aktoren. 
Die CPU und die Eingangskarten haben hoffentlich eine angabe wieviel Leistung diese benötigen. Bei den Ausgangskarten wird das meistens ja eh aufgeteilt da einige Bytes vor und andere nach Notaus bzw. Schutztüren versorgt werden. Ein Formel wie:


> 32 Ausgänge x 0.5A = 16A


Habe ich noch nicht benutzt.
Ich schaue meist auf die Aktoren und nicht auf die Ausgänge.


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2006)

Meinst du die gesammte SPS Primärseitig oder Sekundär?
Weil Primär dürfte bedingt durch die Leistungsaufnahme 1,5mm² mit 6A Absicherung ausreichen. Allerdings die verlegte Lize kann ohne weiteres auch mit 16A abgesichert werden.
Da kein höherer Anlaufstrom >= 5*In zu erwarten ist währe ein Sicherungsautomat der Klasse B 6A ausreichend.
Sekundärseitig, also die 24V Seite ist über das Netzteil der SPS geschützt.
Bei 230V Relaisekarten währe um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein eh einmal Primärseitig den Steuertrafo mit maximal dem was er "abkann" abzusichern.
Da allerdings Transformatoren bekanntlich höheren Anlaufstrom/Einschaltstrom haben währen hier Schmelzsicherungen empfehlenswert.
Sekundärseitig ein "Bein" der Steuerspannung "erden" und beidseitig mit entsprechender Sicherung versehen.
Bin nicht ausm Schaltschrankbau, aber denke mal es wird meist 0,75mm² zur Verdrahtung der Schützspulen, Anzeigen, ... genommen also sollte meiner Ansicht nach 10A wegen dem relativ geringen Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor gut möglich sein.
Wie erwähnt nicht aus dem Schaltschrankbau, da währen vielmehr die Planer/Projektierer und "Verdrahter" gefragt.
Die sollten nach Weihnachten, wenn nicht gerade im Urlaub und von der Arbeit abschalten mehr dazu sagen können.
In diesem sinne Frohe Ostern.
Argh Weihnachten meint ich natürlich.^^


----------



## lefrog (24 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich mache das meistens so, dass ich hinter dem 24VDC Netzteil ersteinmal ein Sicherungselement setze, welches zum einen das Netzteil schützt, und zum anderen die Leitung absichert, die zu dem Verteiler geht. Ich verteile dann die 24VDC in verschiedene Kreise, zum Beispiel SPS/OP Versorgung, SPS Last, NA-Geräte, Umrichterversorgung... 
Ich teile dann meistens auch noch die SPS Last in Eingänge und Ausgänge auf - so werden zwar mehrere Sicherungen benötigt, ich habe das aber sauber getrennt. Einsetzen tue ich da meistens Sicherungsklemmen von Phönix-Contact, in denen Feinsicherungen eingesetzt werden. Da ich 0,75qmm Leitung verwende, sichere ich zwischen 4A und 10A ab, je nach angeschlossener Last. Manchmal messe ich nach der Installation den gesamten Summenstron alles Sensoren (SPS Eingänge) und Aktoren (SPS Ausgänge) und passe die Sicherung grob an. 

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/images/productimages/large/3004100_04.jpg
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=3004126&parentUID=50652

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Werner54 (27 Dezember 2006)

*Sicherungsfall*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist es besser, die Eingänge und die CPU mit der selben Sicherung zu schützen. So verhindert man, dass "alle Eingänge false" und "Sicherungsfall Eingänge" verwechselt werden können.

Alles Gute, Glück und Erfolg in 2007 !


----------

